# Trying to find the name of a film



## hakysak (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw this movie about ten or twelve years ago, so my facts may be a little fuzzy. 

I believe it was a sequel to another movie.

In this movie, some couples were taken from earth during a war, and they woke up on a space ship. I think someone starts killing people, and they have to figure out who it is before it is too late.

I remember that they blame a humanoid robot pilot, who stands in sleep mode until the ship goes into trouble. It then wakes up to pilot the ship. I think two or three guys attack the robot, and force it to steer into a meteor, which cracks the windshield and sucks the robot into space. 

I'm pretty sure the movie came out in the 90's, and I think it was somewhat under budgeted.

I've been trying to find out the name of the movie for two or three months now, but I don't remember much about it or who played in it or anything. I just remembered it a few months back and have been wondering.


----------



## Tillane (Jul 16, 2011)

Bits of what you describe remind me of _*Terminal Voyage*_, a Steven Bauer movie from the mid-90s.  I don't recall the robot pilot or the meteor, though, so I could well be wrong.


----------



## hakysak (Jul 19, 2011)

It wasn't Terminal Voyage, but thanks for the guess, Tillane. Got another movie to check out now.


----------



## Johnny2 (Jul 21, 2011)

It is very much difficult for me to judge...!!
Because you already said that it wasn't Terminal Voyage...!!


----------

